# Good luck, my new friends!



## capt dan (May 1, 2008)

I just want  to wish all my new  friends from the last comp, a safe trip to southern Ill. and good luck with your teams/food. May the weather be better and your smoke be thin and blue!

I bet that some of them are heading out this afternoon, or very early on Friday.


Smokin Scotsman
All Day  Smoke
Great lakes BBQ & Feed
Extreme Roasters

Please let us know how it goes Theresa,  or Bubba. I'll be thinkin about you guys!


----------



## wulfie (May 1, 2008)

Weather report... windy with strong gusts, rain and a strong cold front moving through overnight... sounds familiar. Might be just the ticket for a repeat of last weekend's performance.


----------



## richtee (May 1, 2008)

I'll second the good wishes! Go git 'em guys!


----------



## flyin'illini (May 2, 2008)

Good luck you all.  Where in southern IL?


----------



## flyin'illini (May 2, 2008)

Found it:  just south of Centrailia off I57.

*Southwestern Illinois Spring Festival*


*STATE CHAMPIONSHIP*

*Wamac, IL*
*Starts:* 05/02/2008
*Ends:* 05/03/2008
*Website:* http://www.gocentralia.com/springfestival
*KCBS Reps:* LYNN BRUCE, SUZAN DAILEY              

*Prize Money:* $3000.00

*Contact Information:*
              Shane Swartzlander
25105 Benning Road
Centralia, IL 62801
Phone: 618-204-2523
Fax: 618-533-5703
[email protected]


----------



## bbq bubba (May 2, 2008)

I'll pass on the good words guys.....had to stay home this weekend but will be in touch with the crew and will keep ya'll updated!!


----------



## smokin out the neighbors (May 2, 2008)

I have a store in Centrailia. When and where is the comp? I may have to stop in for some "quality inspection".


----------



## flyin'illini (May 2, 2008)

Check the link above. Starts on Friday.


----------



## capt dan (May 4, 2008)

Anybody hear anything about the clan. I was hoping for an update. I bet the weather was a factor AGAIN! 2 weeks in a row, crazy fri-sat weather with a very  nice sunday following!


----------



## bbq bubba (May 4, 2008)

They took an 8th in pork, finished 13th overall....
I'm guessing the weather didn't fare well with them!


----------

